

Ask HN: what was that device for cars? - pauletienney

I am looking for a page which appeared on HN some months ago.
It was about a device you plug in your car (US car only I think) to improve security while driving and give you advices about your driving behavior.<p>The site was a nice one-pager.<p>Do you remember it ?<p>Thx<p>EDIT &amp; ANSWER : found it. It was http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.automatic.com&#x2F;
======
robflynn
One of my co-workers just received his automatic. I don't believe he's had a
chance to hook it up yet but when he does, I'd be happy to ask him to pop over
here and give a review.

~~~
ramenmeal
Please do! I'm considering buying this. I'm curious as to which codes it will
catch.

~~~
robflynn
Sorry for the delay. Work has been crazy for the past couple weeks.

Co-worker finally hooked up his Automatic. He said that currently the crash
detection stuff is not enabled but is supposed to be enabled in another
update. (I did notice that this is now flagged as 'beta' on their website,
though I believe it was mentioned in the initial kick starter.)

He likes the device, it does what it says it does. The only real complaint he
seemed to have was that he seemed to be unable to change the price of fuel.
The device seems to use the national average price-per-gallon to determine
trip cost. He lives in South Carolina where gas is relatively cheap compared
to most other places in the country .

I'll see if I can get him to write up a review in a bit now that he has some
time to mess around with it.

